# LAS VEGAS | The Drew Las Vegas - Fontainebleau Resort Hotel | 224m | 735ft | 63 fl | T/O



## Superfish

Fontainebleau Resort Hotel, Las Vegas


http://bleaulasvegas.com/











Older Renderings





















Glass Sample Color


2,880 hotel units
1,020 resort condominium units
Height: 735ft/224m
Cost: $2.8 billion
Total Interior Area: 7,046,928 sq. ft.
Type: Resort Casino/Condominium/Hotel
Exterior: Glass/Blue (see sample image below)
Opening Date: late 2009
Architect: Bergman Walls and Associates

Heights of other structures.
Garage: 200ft
Podium: 100ft

Features:
Zen garden
Theater/Showroom
Buffet
Convention Center
Pool Deck


Agenda Sheet
http://dsnet.co.clark.nv.us/dsnetapps/agendaweb/Data/P0208470.htm

Location;
http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&z=18&ll=36.137407,-115.159137&spn=0.001854,0.003648&t=k&om=1

Built by Turnberry Associates, who also owned the original Fontainebleau resort in Miami Florida.

This has been one of the more secretive megaresort projects in Vegas. Virtually no renderings have been released, yet the hotel is clearly under construction from visual observations. We have photos of samples of the glass as well as ironically enough, a low res model of the hotel found in the massing rendering for a nearby proposed megaresort to the north.

I have found one render from the county archive that the developers submitted, but it is in black and white.

Construction of main tower foundation is underway, with work even extending after dusk.


----------



## -Corey-

wow,, a new taller for Las Vegas.


----------



## Superfish

Excluding the Stratosphere Tower, this is the tallest hotel and building in Vegas under construction right now.


----------



## mdiederi

Great, a new Vegas construction thread to follow. 

Do you have a link to the planning commission agenda sheet?

The black and white render looks a lot shorter than the model.

Just noticed those pointed things jutting out from the roof. Is that supposed to cast a shadow like the sun dial building in Dubai, or something?


----------



## ZZ-II

great addition for Vegas


----------



## Muse

Las Vegas _really_ has entered a new era and is set to become an amazing "skyscraper capital". No more gimmicky nor kitsch resorts that were built during the 90s, even though they will have their place in modern history. Vegas is all about tastefulness in this current construction cycle.

BTW I tried to find a more detailed render of Fontainebleau but without success. If anyone can find 1 or 2, that would be great. I wanna see what a $2.4 billion resort looks like LOL 

...and thanks for posting Superfish kay:


----------



## Skyman

As always one more nice complex to the Vegas skyline


----------



## gpz137

Superfish! Awesome - I'm stoked you started this thread. Here's some detail of the foundation work from the other day:


----------



## Superfish




----------



## Taylorhoge

Nice I like the blueprint pic


----------



## Superfish

The more I look at it, the more unusual the hotel tower seems to be. It has a unique horseshoe shaped curve unlike any other towers, including the newer Curved ones like Wynn.

And then it seems to have two triangle thingys sticking out near the top as well. Could those be swimming pools? (Similar to the Palms but thoseare much smaller and do not stick out that much).

The Zen garden is a nice touch, maybe the hotel will have a light zen theme throughout but that is just speculation.

The hotel seems to make very efficient use of space, leaving almost no large outdoor areas for lakes,etc. on the street as with other resorts. There is a good line of restaurants with outside seating however which serves to brighten up the sidewalk with some activity.


----------



## philip

Looks boring. That's the overall impression. I hope it will look better when they add colors to the renderings.


----------



## ROYU

It will be massive.


----------



## gpz137

50,000 sq feet of pool features? As in 15 swimming pools? Am I interpreting this right?


----------



## Superfish

Numbers don't lie.

There seems to be an absurd amount of separate pools with on several different pool decks. As Fontainebleau has a decent amount of condo-hotel units, they may want to provide separate pool areas for these owners as opposed to regular hotel guests.


----------



## mdiederi

*STEEL!*


----------



## mdiederi

Tower Crane Parts


----------



## gpz137

Mark,
Thanks so much for the excellent pictures. I can't believe how fast this thing is coming out of the ground. I know that's just the parking garage/convention space but still, wow. I think Fontainebleau under Glenn Schaeffer's direction will be an amazing resort. Looks like the constuction crane is being errected at the main tower site?


----------



## Bori427

Great pictures!


----------



## hello345

I hope this tower will be all glass! I hate tower like the hilton!


----------



## gpz137

mdiederi said:


> The frame they are constructing over on the convention side sure looks beefy enough to go much taller.


No kidding. And looking at how they went back and strengthened the tower's main foundation after already beginning construction made me think they were hedging their bets that they could increase the height of the main tower at some point during construction. Fontainebleau was originally planned to be 1000 feet tall anyway and now with their neighbor to the north asking for 1888 feet... I was really excited when I first started reading this Application Information card thinking, "This is it! Just what I was hoping for!" But no, just the podium building.


----------



## Superfish

just the podium huh? That's too bad then.

We'll get our supertall someday.

Crown could do it, or some will go near the Strat or from MGM's north strip project. The odds are pretty good.

Anyhow I don't really want something that wide being 1000ft, if hotels are supposed to wider as with many others on the strip Fontainebleau to go higher would make it way too imposing.

Leave supertalls to more traditional building designs.


----------



## kangarooMN09

first 200m+ tower for Las Vegas, congratssss


----------



## gpz137

A million additional square feet here, a million there and pretty soon you have an 8 million square foot resort! Well, I guess that's what you get when you raise a 20 some-odd acre sized podium building nearly 30 feet up....

http://dsnet.co.clark.nv.us/dsnetapps/agendaweb/Data/P0219043.htm


----------



## Superfish

Fontainebleau will be a beast of a resort. Unlike Palazzo it's concrete too.

At 737ft it's taller than Hoover Dam! (726ft)

You have all stared down the dam's downstream side and thought the river was far far below, well the view from top of Fontainebleau will be the same.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hoover_dam


----------



## Maxwell Thomas

Great addition!


----------



## mdiederi




----------



## mdiederi




----------



## Superfish

The 4th tower crane is finally going up. It is blue of course to keep things matching


----------



## mdiederi

Ah, things change fast at these construction sites. I shot those last pictures three days ago. You can see the base for the forth tower crane in the next to last photo.


----------



## Muse

Thanks for the last 2 rounds of pics mdiederi kay: Much appreciated.



mdiederi said:


> This is the rendering that was in the paper the other day.


^^...and this is the only render we have so far? It looks almost as wide as it is tall.


----------



## mdiederi

gpz137 said:


> A million additional square feet here, a million there and pretty soon you have an 8 million square foot resort! Well, I guess that's what you get when you raise a 20 some-odd acre sized podium building nearly 30 feet up....
> 
> http://dsnet.co.clark.nv.us/dsnetapps/agendaweb/Data/P0219043.htm


I was just reading that and it says they miscalculated an additional 464,809 square feet of floor space in the original plans. That's a lot of floor to overlook.


----------



## Dale

Is it my imagination, or do they get stuff built faster in Vegas ?


----------



## Superfish

The sooner a resort opens, the sooner it makes money.


----------



## -Corey-

Exactly.. Every yearh there is a new hotel.. a luxury hotel, and each new hotel is better than the old one haha


----------



## -Corey-

taken today


----------



## mdiederi

alex537 said:


> taken today


No, I shot that last week. Look at post #87. There's a new crane not in that picture that they put up since then.


----------



## Superfish

The crane is fully assembled and operational now. It's quite a sight.

You get a good feel for how wide the tower is.


----------



## -Corey-

mdiederi said:


> No, I shot that last week. Look at post #87. There's a new crane not in that picture that they put up since then.


oh really?? i saw that pic on lasvegastomorow.com and it said july 15th.


----------



## mdiederi

New renders.


----------



## mdiederi

Story about Fontainebleau and Turnberry Place nimbys.
http://lasvegassun.com/sunbin/stories/sun/2007/jul/23/566673361.html


----------



## Muse

^^ Geez, it's like city NIMBYs everywhere. They buy downtown expecting to have a suburban view forever. It's quite unrealistic and sad. :|

Thanks for the story and renders mdiederi


----------



## Sentient Seas

Good for Vegas.


----------



## Chris85

Thanks for the updates mdiederi. I like the new renders. The podium looks amazing and it will certainly look good at street level. The height of the tower is also something to look forward to.


----------



## Superfish

The Turnberry Nimby's are making a commotion on all the news channels the past days, they sure love the publicity.

I understand their feelings but it's not like anyone can prevent this when the law on views is clear and it's the strip for crying out loud. It's not like a high rise going up next to some single family houses or something where they can argue on grounds of noise, traffic, etc.

I do think they are mostly angry because Turnberry has a stake in Fontainebleau and even though they built Turnberry Place too, they did not inform them.


----------



## mdiederi




----------



## Superfish

Yep all four cranes are there. That tower will be great.


----------



## Muse

Cool construction pics. 



Superfish said:


> I do think they are mostly angry because Turnberry has a stake in Fontainebleau and even though they built Turnberry Place too, they did not inform them.


That is not unusual either. Developers are always selling out towers before they start on a tower right next door. They never even put the newer tower in the renders, on websites etc, even thugh these in question are totally different developments.


----------



## romanamerican

when are thay going to finish this building? the project looks great!


----------



## gpz137

Mark, thanks so much for the pictures. I have not been out there in a while and I was having withdrawals not seeing the progress. This thing is huge. And so close to the road. Should be quite a sight once one rounds the corner up there by the Venetian.


----------



## rossie1977

romanamerican said:


> when are thay going to finish this building? the project looks great!


Scheduled to open late 2008/early 2009.

Personally i can't wait for this one, its my favourite project in Vegas at this present time.


----------



## gpz137

Fontainebleau's neighbors across the street: http://www.lvrj.com/business/8804437.html
Might give us an idea of how much per foot Fontainebleau's condo/hotel rooms might sell for. This guy's 475 foot high penthouse suite will have another 250+ feet of Fontainebleau to look up at.


----------



## Superfish

I still get blown away when imagining how wide and tall the tower will be, if Sky is only 500ft and it's certainly not tiny by any means...


I was reminded the other day of Krystle Sands, remember that? It was one of the first condo towers during the boom back then and famously among the first to get canceled. There is probably a picture of it on VTAT site..eh never mind... it must have been so early he doesn't even have a render of it on his site at all. It was ugly anyway. Sky was proposed at around the same time and was far better.

Anyway it occupied the space of the old , gah what was that motel that used to be there... forgot the name. But that land cut a huge chunk into the current Fontainebleau plot. Even more it would have taken the valuable street corner sandwiching Fontainebleau in the middle. I'm thinking Fontainebleau would be very different if Krystle sands didn't get canceled and Turnberry bought it out.


----------



## kangarooMN09

whoa it's already going up!


----------



## rossie1977

Superfish said:


> I still get blown away when imagining how wide and tall the tower will be, if Sky is only 500ft and it's certainly not tiny by any means....


Yes imagine one of the excalibur towers (each 240 feet tall) on top of the 500ft Sky and you have an idea of the height of Fountainebleau.



Superfish said:


> Anyway it occupied the space of the old , gah what was that motel that used to be there... forgot the name. But that land cut a huge chunk into the current Fontainebleau plot. Even more it would have taken the valuable street corner sandwiching Fontainebleau in the middle. I'm thinking Fontainebleau would be very different if Krystle sands didn't get canceled and Turnberry bought it out


Algiers is the motel you are thinking about


----------



## Cidade_Branca

These projects of Las Vegas are all the same... no difference... see my proposal for Las Vegas.


----------



## Rizzato

look at how wide the building is...thats floor space right there. hotels, function rooms, casinos...its whats inside that counts.


----------



## Superfish

rossie1977 said:


> Algiers is the motel you are thinking about


Yea that's what it was, thanks.


----------



## mdiederi

VegasTodayAndTomorrow.com has a pretty good shot of the breadth of the tower. 
http://www.vegastodayandtomorrow.com/images/fontainebleau construction 070725.jpg
Looks like it was shot from a good vantage point in the Riviera hotel.


----------



## Superfish

I havn't checked, the width could be comparable to Wynn's and thus not too extraordinary. It will make up for it with sheer height as well as the podium structure.

Closer view of podium in the back...


----------



## phillybud

*Fountainebleau Miami vs Fountainebleau Las Vegas*

I don't like to express negative opinions and I am no expert critic on architecture, but I just have to say this: The original Fountainebleau Resort Hotel in Miami, designed by the world famous architect Morris Lapidus, was nicer than this new one going up in Las Vegas.

The new one is Las Vegas is fine ... and I understand bigger and more up-to-date than the Miami hotel which was built in the 1950's. The sweeping curvature of the original, the "champagne bubble windows" under each arched segment, the soaring terraced tower on the north side ... made the Morris Lapidus hotel more elegant and glamorous than this one.

In this one instance, Miami Beach beats out Las Vegas. Sorry, just my opinion.


----------



## mdiederi

Starting to get some height. Shot this from clear across the Echelon site, down by Desert Inn Road and Industrial.


----------



## raditton

*A few more pictures from Turnberry*

The following pictures show the progress on the convention center/parking garage and main tower. I think the PG/CC must be getting close to its top. Before long I won't be able to see Circus Circus any more. What a shame.


----------



## mdiederi

Great shots! I hadn't seen all those elevator cores on the south edge of the site before.

Yeah, I think that's as high as the PG/CC is going. And with the way the main tower is angled you're still gonna have a great view from where you are, even without a view of the fabulous CircusCircus. LOL. Also hadn't noticed before that the west wing of the main tower is angled almost the same direction as Sky. That should look nice when done.


----------



## Superfish

That is a great angle.

Those cores are more massive than they look, especially at ground level. I went by Riveria Blvd. today to check them out. Each one of those could just as easily be for some 40 story tower and not just for a podium. As I'll say again, this hotel is a beast.


----------



## -Corey-

WOW they are working so fast..


----------



## Superfish

VTAT morning shot.


----------



## mdiederi

Dang, are those even more elevator cores along Las Vegas Boulevard? I've never seen so many cores.


----------



## Jaru123

Great design, all glass, it looks very good.


----------



## Taylorhoge

this is already looking great its going up faster then Echolan


----------



## raditton

This is a temporary structure on the back of the Fontainebleau lot that is filled with bright orange lights. I was wondering if anyone knows what its purpose is?


----------



## mdiederi

^^ Don't know what it is.

North side.









South side.









Convention center.









There are a total of eight of these massive cores surrounding the casino area.


----------



## mdiederi

There was a construction accident at the Fontainebleau today.
A wall collapsed injuring 4 workers, but luckily none killed this time.
http://klas-tv.com/Global/story.asp?S=7475356


----------



## potipoti

WoW, when I was there on march there was nothing!!!


----------



## Superfish

mdiederi said:


> There was a construction accident at the Fontainebleau today.
> A wall collapsed injuring 4 workers, but luckily none killed this time.
> http://klas-tv.com/Global/story.asp?S=7475356


Again??

They are unlucky to keep having these yet lucky in that no one has died yet.

Great shots. So many cores...

Hope the glass starts soon.


----------



## JohnFlint1985

Las Vegas look unbelievable. The sheer scale and amount of highrises - is simply cannot be comprehended. I am constantly wondering - how many people do you need to fill all these hotels and how many people go gamble over there. I seems you should have a huge amount of tourists to support all that.


----------



## Don Pacho

phillybud said:


> I don't like to express negative opinions and I am no expert critic on architecture, but I just have to say this: The original Fountainebleau Resort Hotel in Miami, designed by the world famous architect Morris Lapidus, was nicer than this new one going up in Las Vegas.
> 
> The new one is Las Vegas is fine ... and I understand bigger and more up-to-date than the Miami hotel which was built in the 1950's. The sweeping curvature of the original, the "champagne bubble windows" under each arched segment, the soaring terraced tower on the north side ... made the Morris Lapidus hotel more elegant and glamorous than this one.
> 
> In this one instance, Miami Beach beats out Las Vegas. Sorry, just my opinion.


I agree as well. We'll see the results when they open

Sometime ago I made a thread of the new Fontainebleau in Miami Beach:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=309195


----------



## mdiederi

JohnFlint1985, every time there's a building boom people say it's over built, but all the new hotels and expansions from the last boom are jammed packed. So they keep building more.


----------



## rossie1977

JohnFlint1985 said:


> Las Vegas look unbelievable. The sheer scale and amount of highrises - is simply cannot be comprehended. I am constantly wondering - how many people do you need to fill all these hotels and how many people go gamble over there. I seems you should have a huge amount of tourists to support all that.


39 million people visited las vegas in 2006 and that is sure to rise to close to 40 million this year, compare that to 1988 before any of the mega hotels were built when less than 17 million people visited the city

Hotel room occupancy rate was at 90% for 2006 and there will be 171,000 hotel rooms by 2010 http://www.usatoday.com/travel/news/2007-02-14-las-vegas-tourism-record_x.htm


----------



## rossie1977

mdiederi said:


> JohnFlint1985, every time there's a building boom people say it's over built, but all the new hotels and expansions from the last boom are jammed packed. So they keep building more.


thats for sure, back in 1989 las vegas was overbuilt according to some experts in the know http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpa...05756C0A96F948260&sec=&spon=&pagewanted=print

when the last frontier was built in 1942 nobody thought the strip could support two casino hotels :nuts:


----------



## JohnFlint1985

mdiederi said:


> JohnFlint1985, every time there's a building boom people say it's over built, but all the new hotels and expansions from the last boom are jammed packed. So they keep building more.


Simply unbelievable. People just go there and spend money. Hard to imagine, but true. Thank you


----------



## Lusitania

raditton said:


> The following pictures show the progress on the convention center/parking garage and main tower. I think the PG/CC must be getting close to its top. Before long I won't be able to see Circus Circus any more. What a shame.


I believe I read the Circus Circus time on the strip is limited, it's no longer very profitable.


----------



## rossie1977

Lusitania said:


> I believe I read the Circus Circus time on the strip is limited, it's no longer very profitable.


actually CC is actually one of the most profitable hotels in town per room rate, the MGM ceo has already come out publicly and said CC is not going anywhere and that his wife and kids love the place, expect to see a major upgrade for CC though in the coming years


----------



## VegasCharlie

Lusitania said:


> I believe I read the Circus Circus time on the strip is limited, it's no longer very profitable.


CircusCircus is by far one of the highest profit-ratio resorts on the Strip...:weird:

It is not going anywhere, anytime soon!!!


----------



## JohnFlint1985

I think that the whole idea of all this building boom is sometime in the future to connect Las Vegas Strip with it's Downtown which always had problems. So all These projects to the north of Stratosphere supposed to do that sometime in the future. Am I wrong?


----------



## VegasCharlie

JohnFlint1985 said:


> I think that the whole idea of all this building boom is sometime in the future to connect Las Vegas Strip with it's Downtown which always had problems. So all These projects to the north of Stratosphere supposed to do that sometime in the future. Am I wrong?


The strip has to expand somewhere... The majority of the land from Sahara to Tropicana is either built or, under-construction, so new resorts will have to go way north (towards downtown) or way south (past the airport and 215)

Then next 20 years will continue to be amazing for the strip... There is no end in sight... :banana:


----------



## JohnFlint1985

VegasCharlie said:


> The strip has to expand somewhere... The majority of the land from Sahara to Tropicana is either built or, under-construction, so new resorts will have to go way north (towards downtown) or way south (past the airport and 215)
> 
> Then next 20 years will continue to be amazing for the strip... There is no end in sight... :banana:


I see no point to go south past airport - there is nothing really down there. On the other hand Downtown always had problems with the Strip pulling majority of people away. So to solve both problems to expand the Strip and to revitalize Downtown it is easy to see a solution - connect them both. Especially it is not that far from each other and as I remember it is not built up by big important buildings - mostly 1-2 story buildings, stores and motels. I think that Pulse arena and the whole Union park development is part of this strategy. which should be completed as you said in about 20 years given the amount of what needs to be built.


----------



## VegasCharlie

I believe Union Park will have 6-8 plots under construction by the end of 2008... 

As for Pulse... I think it was a little too ambitious at 10.5 billion... From what I have read lately it seems the 4 billion 124 story tower/arena complex has a lot better chance of being built where the current city hall is now...

...

But, back on topic - Fontainbleau will be amazing, 730 ft will be another new standard for the North strip... I can't wait to see the renders of Crown as well as the MGM propetry that will eventually surround Fountainbleau!!!


----------



## Lusitania

rossie1977 said:


> actually CC is actually one of the most profitable hotels in town per room rate, the MGM ceo has already come out publicly and said CC is not going anywhere and that his wife and kids love the place, expect to see a major upgrade for CC though in the coming years


Perhaps that was it; I was under the impression that it was to be gutted for a new style, however remain the "Circus Circus," but compared to today's version, in name only. Ive been there a few times myself so it contains some 90's nostalgia for me, but I am not opposed to a renovation, but I digress.


----------



## ames

nice.


----------



## mbuildings

very nice


----------



## mdiederi

Well, Circus Circus is very profitable, percentage-wise, compared to how much their overhead is, because they spend very little to run it. It makes about $88 million profit per year. But compare that to something like Bellagio that makes over $400 million profit per year. The percentage of profit is less important than how big a pile of money you have at the end of the year. It costs a lot more to operate a high-end resort, but the actual profit amount is much higher. I've heard ideas of turning Circus Circus into a Cirque du Soleil themed hotel, which would compete better with its new neighbors.


----------



## raditton

Some New Years day updated photos of the construction. And as a reminder my web cam of the project is available at http://turnberry.raditton.com:84 id: guest password:guest


----------



## mbuildings

wow... stunning pics


----------



## mdiederi

Great shots from up there Raditton. Did you watch the fireworks from up there?

I just bookmarked your webcam. If Superfish comes back maybe he could copy the link to the first post so it's easy for people to find.


----------



## -Corey-

WOw Amazing..


----------



## rossie1977

i am still confused as to why they need all the cores??

the parking structure is just a monster


----------



## raditton

Sorry that this is a little off topic, but here are some photos of the New Years fireworks and since mdiederi asked I thought I would post them. You can see the Fontainebleau construction in two of them.


----------



## PwnedByASkyscraper

Nice shots! Vegas took a page from HK and Taipei .


----------



## mdiederi

WOW! Happy New Year!


----------



## phillybud

erbsenzaehler said:


> The name's just plain ridiculous.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> No it's not. It is paying _ homage _ to the famous luxury resort hotel in Miami Beach, Florida. In the 1940's and 50's elegant Miami Beach hotels were often named after French palaces: The Verseilles, The Malmaison ... or British ones as well, such as The Balmoral. The famous architect of these palatial hotels by the sea was often Morris Lapidus.
> 
> The Fontainebleau Hotel in Miami (now the Fontainebleau Hilton) was featured in the 1964(?) James Bond movie * Goldfinger* .


----------



## backupcoolm3n

OMG it is huge, las vegas is starting to get non-themed skyscrapers, it is starting to become a REAL city in my opinion


----------



## -Corey-

I went to Las Vegas last weekend 




































I couldn't take pics from the other side.


----------



## CHAPINM1

^^ Those are phenominal shots Vrysxy!!! Thank you very much! ^^


----------



## Ysh

It will look shiny and massive when completed. Good to LV.


----------



## CHAPINM1

It appears that this building will be heigher than 737 feet/63 floors. They are now working on the 64th floor and they have NOT even started the crown yet! I'm kinda excited!


----------



## mdiederi

This morning.


----------



## Ni3lS

It looks massive. like all the resorts in LV  Like it


----------



## CHAPINM1

On Skyscraperpage, the floor count now stands at 67 floors so far...


----------



## DrT

Any indication from the Fontainebleau folks if they plan to make this all hotel, part hotel/part condo hotel, or part hotel/part condo?


----------



## -Corey-

CHAPINM1 said:


> On Skyscraperpage, the floor count now stands at 67 floors so far...


I counted 67 floors too


----------



## jbkayaker12

Nielsiej13 said:


> The most towers in Vegas are resorts. Not special to me this one, Vegas is a nice city but I just don't like the downtown. all of the towers are too wide. they just have to build some slim towers.



These resorts are spending in the billions and they want to make sure to have a decent return on their investments so they are maximizing every square footage on their investments.


----------



## ElVoltageDR

Wow that is just massive!


----------



## spicytimothy

As you drive on Las Vegas Blvd this thing is ABSOLUTELY GIGANTIC. It's like a huge wall. Very Hong Kong lol. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## phillybud

Very impressive. I would love to go to Vegas just to see this and the City Center project as well.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Fontainebleau at street level will be a nice addition on the Strip. With the right balance of restaurants and shops at the podium of this hotel, the Strip will be even more vibrant in the future.


----------



## himali

beautiful photos


----------



## christos-greece

Very massive  and very nice tower too


----------



## steppenwolf

dont like it. very text book - my first building. I hate the glass cladding over the bare concrete. dishonest and wasteful. should be a wall of solar panels or nothing


----------



## CHAPINM1

steppenwolf said:


> dont like it. very text book - my first building. I hate the glass cladding over the bare concrete. dishonest and wasteful. should be a wall of solar panels or nothing


Well your in luck, supposedly there are solar cells incorporated in the glass...


----------



## Zollern

ZZ-II said:


> btw..does anyone know the number of floors?


 By my count it's about 68 levels.


----------



## Viperfreak2

Just got back from Vegas, the scale of this hotel is amazing. In the past you could look at Bellagio, MGM Grand, TI, etc and say wow, those are BIG. Now they don't look so impressive compared to Fontainebleau! When viewing the skyline from a distance, it's easy to pick out this hotel, and city center.


----------



## AmericanSkyscraper22

how close is it to topping out?


----------



## Assemblage23

With pictures it's hard to grasp an idea of the true scale of this building!

But it should look MASSIVE in real life!


----------



## mac78130

AmericanSkyscraper22 said:


> how close is it to topping out?


It's already topped out.


----------



## AmericanSkyscraper22

awesome, someone should change its status to t/o


----------



## migöl

Assemblage23 said:


> With pictures it's hard to grasp an idea of the true scale of this building!
> 
> But it should look MASSIVE in real life!


It doesn´t... :lol: I don´t know why but altough Vegas has many high skyscrapers they don´t really look high... but they look impressive.. but I think its because of the size of each building... look at the luxor hotel with the pyramide... it has over 110m, but it look as it had 60m... or even less... but when you go into the building you see how big it is...


----------



## -Corey-

That is because they are so wide ^^


----------



## Viperfreak2

Also, if you look at the window designs of some Vegas hotels, there are 4 rooms per 'window'. It makes you think the building is smaller than it really is. TI is a good example of this as well as Bellagio (horrible hotel) and maybe a few others. The current designs look like they try to express the size as much as possible with lots of smaller individual windows.


----------



## JohnFlint1985

Any progress?


----------



## Marco Polo

I find it really ugly. bad proportions and wrong scale. Boring cladding.


----------



## AmericanSkyscraper22

can anyone get a new picture. i want to get a look at the finished product


----------



## sergey220

???


----------



## AmericanSkyscraper22

sergey220 said:


> ???


:lol: i meant to say finished product, my bad


----------



## VegasCharlie

It's topped out and about 90% completed... BUT, work has stopped on the site while the owners are in court facing 2 different lawsuits...:bash:


----------



## Viperfreak2

More like 5 lawsuits now:
http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2009/jun/23/more-subcontractors-accuse-fontainebleau-failing-p/

Will THIS building BE completed???


----------



## Jim856796

Because of the lawsuits, the Fontainebleau Casino Resort will never open despite most of the resort being completed already.


----------



## Marco Polo

This building is so ugly - I would really like it to be demolished. It is an eyesore.


----------



## The other Dude

its las vegas, i dont have mercy for how bad it looks lol id like the whole city to be demolished...


----------



## Viperfreak2

Lawsuits are all eventually settled. This will open. Noone would put that much money into the structure to let it sit unfinished forever.


----------



## Jay

fair enough... but it's already built though???


----------



## Ni3lS

It ain't finished yet. Construction stopped which means it's on hold..


----------



## Marco Polo

I hope they demolish the monster.


----------



## Jim856796

I heard rumors that the unfinished Fontinebleau Las Vegas is getting torn down. I was easily offended by the rumors, and that's something I take personally. I do _not_ want to see a megaresort in Las Vegas getting torn down. The Fontainebleau is a megaresort, and its demolition ain't happening. I just want to see its construction finished and opened.


----------



## BeLogical

You were offended? The owner of the property has the right to do whatever it wants with it. If it makes economic sense to tear it down, then by all means the developer should tear it down.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

From the concave side, this looks amazing, not so good from the other side.

It would be an incredible shame to demolish this. It's one of the better looking ones in Las Vegas.


----------



## æthær

It would be unbelievable to demolish a building in which 2 billions were invested already :O


----------



## Jim856796

BeLogical said:


> You were offended? The owner of the property has the right to do whatever it wants with it. If it makes economic sense to tear it down, then by all means the developer should tear it down.


Please do not incite a flame war.

The Fontainebleau does not need to be torn down; by all means, it needs to be saved no matter what. It's not like it's an old, small hotel, or has major structural issues.


----------



## tim1807

^^ I agree, it's no Stardust which was torn down to build a modern new resort. It's no Ryugyong Hotel that stood abandoned for 20 years _*without cladding*_.
It's a modern work of architecture which has maybe even become a landmark because it's so huge. I really don't hope they just ignore all the investment what was put into this, by simply torning it down.


----------



## desertpunk

Jim856796 said:


> I heard rumors that the unfinished Fontinebleau Las Vegas is getting torn down. I was easily offended by the rumors, and that's something I take personally. I do _not_ want to see a megaresort in Las Vegas getting torn down. The Fontainebleau is a megaresort, and its demolition ain't happening. I just want to see its construction finished and opened.


Links? Don't spread rumors if you aren't prepared to back them up.


Carl Icahn owns the Fontainebleau. He is worth nearly $20 billion and can afford to complete (or demo) the project. Given the news about Echelon's restart as Resorts World, there's a far greater likelihood that the development will be finished. Vegas is bouncing back much sooner than many had forecast.


----------



## Legomaniac

Jim856796 said:


> Please do not incite a flame war.
> 
> The Fontainebleau does not need to be torn down; by all means, it needs to be saved no matter what. It's not like it's an old, small hotel, or has major structural issues.


I agree, this is not North Korean type of building. Also to remember, unlike that hotel, the Fountainebleau it's mostly covered throughout its facade and has only been there for about 5 years. If anything, they would sell the entire project, but not demolish.


----------



## BeLogical

Jim856796 said:


> Please do not incite a flame war.
> 
> The Fontainebleau does not need to be torn down; by all means, it needs to be saved no matter what. It's not like it's an old, small hotel, or has major structural issues.


Im not starting a flame war. I simply said that your outlook on the project was unnecessary. If you cant handle a little criticism then perhaps this is not the best site for you.


----------



## Jim856796

^^Well then, don't even bother responding to my posts anymore. Instead of getting personal with you, I'm going to be responsible and put you on my ignore list.


----------



## Kanto

Would be cool if a meter height would be in the thread's name too (its 225 meters) :cheers:


----------



## Scrapernab2

I really do not want to bump this, but it has been 10 months and there should be some new information?


----------



## desertpunk

It continues to await improved market conditions.


01262015-04 by machu picchu, on Flickr


----------



## Manitopiaaa

What improved market conditions? Are they expecting a return to 2007? Just finish the damn thing and cut your losses!


----------



## Jim856796

The Las Vegas Global Business District (whatever that is) is being developed to the south of the Fontainebleau Site, and the development of the LVGBD involves the closure and demolition of the historic Riviera Hotel and Casino. Although details on the LVGBD have yet to be specified, this will probably provide some incentive to finish and open the Fontainebleau Hotel.


----------



## Yackemflaber68

let's hope so


----------



## Jim856796

I heard that the Fontainebleau Hotel is valuable for its land on the north of the strop, and it was described in court papers as "essentially a tear down". The truth is, I was sick of everyone always suggesting or insisting that the unfinished Fontainebleau Hotel actually be demolished. I can list several reasons why it is not realistically happening:

* It is good infill for the former Thunderbird/Silverbird/El Rancho site.
* The tower is probably still structurally sound. The Harmon Hotel is only being demolished because of structural problems, and I'd hate to have the same problems happen to a building this large.
* Demolition of the Fontainebleau Hotel would be an absolute waste and be prohibitively expensive.
* If the Fontainebleau actually _does_ get torn down, then it's going to be difficult to come up with something else for the site (especially something smaller).

* If the Fontainebleau has about 4,000 rooms, then will this mean the Las Vegas Strip will just have too many hotel rooms? (currently around 70,000)
* I also think that if and when the Fontainebleau ever opens, it'll probably be tarnished by its troubled construction period and the fact that it has been put on hold for 6+ years.


----------



## Scrapernab2

Is there a thread for the World Resorts tower? The Drew had a few blank windows replaced on my last visit. Hopefully in September (next trip) I will get to see activity on site.


----------



## Scrapernab2

I don’t think the 2020 proposed opening will happen. I’m heading to Vegas today to see for myself if anything has been done.


----------



## Scrapernab2

I keep going back hoping to see any activity....


----------



## Yackemflaber68

I was just there. Nothing


----------



## TheIllinoisan

I hate this giant blue turd, and I absolutely despise carl ic*hn. I think that anyone who buys a prominent eyesore like this only to flip it and make no efforts to improve it should pay the city a large fine. At least 15-20% of any profits made. Making money off of urban blight is a crime against humanity.


----------



## Scrapernab2

I like this building. I wish they would quickly finish it, and that the north strip area would catch up to its’ scale. Now that Resorts World is up to about 30 stories, the area looks better. There is so much potential with the lot just to the north, and the space towards Encore.


----------



## Scrapernab2

According to the Las Vegas Convention and Visitors Authority’s Construction Bulletin, Resorts World Las Vegas now has a completion time frame of “calendar year 2021.”

The Construction Bulletin has a rundown of major projects being built in Las Vegas until 2022. Even though nobody has seen actual construction begin, the report still has The Drew on the books. Unfortunately, the completion date for this casino has been pushed back to 2022.


----------



## kanye

*New Life for Unfinished Las Vegas Hotel*



> _Las Vegas, United States – 26 April 2019_
> A victim of the 2008 financial crisis, the former Fontainebleau Las Vegas resort and casino has stood empty, unfinished and dark over the bright lights of the iconic Strip for a decade. The future of Las Vegas’ tallest building was uncertain until global real estate developer Witkoff Group bought the complex in 2017, lending hope that the building may one day fulfill its purpose. Now, the company has revealed its plan to finally open “Drew Las Vegas” in 2022, hiring New York architects Diller Scofidio + Renfro to create a fresh vision for the development.
> 
> Drew Las Vegas will be Diller Scofidio + Renfro’s debut Las Vegas concept, and one of only a handful of the studio’s hospitality projects. “The team’s design approach was inspired by the multiple ecologies of Las Vegas itself—the dynamic and rugged beauty of the Mojave Desert, Las Vegas’ early adoption of modern architecture, and the city’s enthusiastic embrace of spectacle,” said Charles Renfro. “The Drew will weave these seemingly contradictory conditions into a new, quixotic environment.”
> 
> The US$3.1 billion project had been planned for delivery in 2020 following the US$600 million sale to Witkoff. The 3,780-room resort will include hotel brands EDITION and JW Marriott, both under the large Marriott umbrella. The Drew Las Vegas is also expected to contain over 500,000 square feet (46,451 square meters) of convention and meeting space.
> 
> “We believe Drew Las Vegas is set to usher in the next generation of Las Vegas resorts. It will be unlike anything on the Strip today—a truly integrated resort that brings together a unique take on Las Vegas and curated set of experiences from around the world,” said Steven Witkoff, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer for Witkoff. “We are thrilled to be working with such a prestigious and visionary firm as Diller Scofidio + Renfro. Our organizations share a commitment to challenging convention by seeking out original, transformative outcomes.”
> 
> For more on this story go to Skyrise Cities.


http://www.ctbuh.org/news/new-life-for-unfinished-las-vegas-hotel/


----------



## Scrapernab2

Good. Step 1 should be to complete the glass, including the roof facilities


----------



## spectre000

So all hotel now, no condos.


----------



## Scrapernab2

spectre000 said:


> So all hotel now, no condos.




Were the floor plans already completed inside? Are there any ‘old’ floor plans ever published?


----------



## Scrapernab2

I’m heading back to Vegas in a few weeks. Is there any action on site, or is it still a ghost town?


----------



## Scrapernab2

Ghost town.


----------



## Scrapernab2

I saw a video about Resorts World showing workers on a window washing scaffold doing something on the Drew. Anyone see more going on?


----------



## JohnFlint1985

Seems like Las Vegas didn't survive the recent financial crisis... Sad.


----------



## Scrapernab2

Heading back to Vegas for my birthday in two weeks. I am the only one who is interested is seeing this eyesore restarted, and turned into a North Strip Icon?


----------



## spectre000

I’ve seen on Twitter reports of construction crews that have been on site since last week. Been trying to find a picture I saw of tons of vehicles surrounding the building. There’s definitely some activity.

Edit. Here it is. From 1/17/20, pic by @tickerdafrenchy via Vital Vegas (Twitter).


----------



## Tucson2018

I left Las Vegas less than 2 years ago, and I've often wondered if they ever restarted work on this eyesore and it's good to hear it may yet become a reality, barring it gets stuck in the middle of another Recession, and there it will sit X number of years.

I've always felt sorry for the residents @Turnberry Place who have had to endure this eyesore in their backyard for over 10 years.

Let's finish it! Let's finish it!


----------



## Scrapernab2

I would bet, that with low interest rates, this one will be under full renovation soon. Good timing to open in time for the next boom.


----------



## tetzlaffalex

It’s confirmed that the project is on hold till the virus is contained.


----------



## Scrapernab2

There is significant progress on this Skyscraper! All the upper floors have new glass. Can someone in Las Vegas keep us updated?


----------



## Zaz965

why does Las Vegas like to build horseshoe shape floor plate on casino buildings?


----------



## spectre000

Here’s a vid from August. The northern side has really filled in a lot of glass.


----------



## Zaz965

it looks massive, bulky and thick


----------



## hkskyline

*Fontainebleau on Las Vegas Strip to feature 90,000-square-foot shopping district *
_Excerpt_ 
Aug 17, 2022

LAS VEGAS, Nev. (FOX5) - Developers of the long-planned Fontainebleau project on the north end of the Las Vegas Strip said the property will feature a shopping district that will span two levels.

According to a news release, Fontainebleau is targeting a winter of 2023 opening. The property notes that Fontainebleau development chairman and CEO Jeffrey Soffer first began development of the resort in 2005.

Upon opening, developers say the property will feature a shopping district that will span 90,000 square feet and feature approximately 35 luxury retail concepts across two levels.

More : Fontainebleau on Las Vegas Strip to feature 90,000-square-foot shopping district


----------



## spectre000

Screen grab. From September.


----------



## spectre000

A new update.


----------



## spectre000

Lots more progress made.


----------



## Twopsy

I wonder why the lot to the north of it still is empty. Is it still a consequence of the 2008 crisis? It used to be a kind of amusement park, but it was completely demolished, then it was a parking lot for trucks, but now it basically is a desert. Are the hoping for better times? Is that plot reserved for a possible extension of the Fontainebleau? It is around 100,000 square metres.


----------



## spectre000

Twopsy said:


> I wonder why the lot to the north of it still is empty. Is it still a consequence of the 2008 crisis? It used to be a kind of amusement park, but it was completely demolished, then it was a parking lot for trucks, but now it basically is a desert. Are the hoping for better times? Is that plot reserved for a possible extension of the Fontainebleau? It is around 100,000 square metres.


This is what’s planned there. Long story, it’s a mess, and likely nothing will happen.








LAS VEGAS - All Net Arena (23,000)


Blimey! First AEG/MGM plan to build a new arena in Las Vegas, next thing you know there's this one, too. Guess we'll soon see if this becomes a reality, or just ends up being added to the long list of failed arena proposals for Vegas: LAS VEGAS--(BUSINESS WIRE)--The $1.3 Billion...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## spectre000

Good news.









 Fontainebleau gets $2.2B in financing to finish construction on Las Vegas Strip property


Developers of the long-planned Fontainebleau on the north end of the Las Vegas Strip announced on Friday that they have received $2.2 billion in financing to help complete construction on the project.




www.fox5vegas.com


----------



## Twopsy

Still $2.2 billion to complete it? It already looks like 95% complete at least from the outside.


----------



## Scrapernab2

So the darker blue glass on the top 20 floors is because the glass company couldn’t guarantee a match to the older glass, and they decided to take down the old glass on the upper 20 floors and use it to fill in missing old panels AND have some available for the crane areas?


----------

